# boys first buck



## benji74 (Feb 19, 2012)

Pretty cool deer!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Very nice! I like it


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

how about the story of how you came to shoot this great trophy................


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I like it a lot!!!


----------



## hidenorhair (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the positive comments.


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats!! Looks great


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

That's some good taxidermy work.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Nice one Congrats to both of you .Now the rest of the story .


----------



## hidenorhair (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks.


----------

